# Tobacco Bastards One Shots - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Tobacco Bastards Premium DIY One Shots from Belgium will be launching at Sir Vape on Friday. More info coming soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

@Room Fogger 
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

I think that @Andre might be interested in this too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

This sounds very interesting....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

GSM500 said:


> I think that @Andre might be interested in this too.


I have noted thank you @GSM500, but they are very careful not to mention NET.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Did someone say Tobacco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> @Room Fogger
> @GSM500


I think we will all be interested. May turn out to be something to look at. But it may have a problem beating some existing diy gurus with their masterpieces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Did someone say Tobacco


Actually yes, but not sure who, but will also hang around for Friday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

They will be up on the site later today guys. We have mixed up some for the in-store launch on Friday for tasting. Let's just say tobacco fans are going to fall in love with this line. It's seriously good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

NO 13 Sounds like a Winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

They all look like winners, but no 9 ,21 and 29 may be the first ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

And they have been loaded 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/premixed-concentrates-shake-wait-and-vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I see quite a few guys have ordered  We are looking forward to your feedback on these. To say I am super excited about these one shots is an understatement. Everyone that knows me well knows I am a huge bacco fan and these TB's I could say is the best bacco juice I have had the pleasure of trying.

So far the coffee, mint, original and the bourbon are my favourite. Still playing with the others. Mixed them up 60vg / 40pg in a 6mg. Nom nom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Anyone mixed and tasted yet???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Anyone mixed and tasted yet???


Tomorrow is mixing afternoon, but then the steep has to do its magic as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Tomorrow is mixing afternoon, but then the steep has to do its magic as well.


Which ones did you grab?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Which ones did you grab?


Only the coffee one at this stage, but will try to get a mint and bourbon at month end, funds permitting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Only the coffee one at this stage, but will try to get a mint and bourbon at month end, funds permitting.


That coffee one caught my eye as well. 

Need to wait for the payday fairy to visit first though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> That coffee one caught my eye as well.
> 
> Need to wait for the payday fairy to visit first though.


Same here, and she’s a bit light this month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Same here, and she’s a bit light this month.


I hear you. This month has been looooon and expensive but December is looking up so I’m going to bran a few of these I think. 

What is the mix %? This 10ml one shot makes 60ml? 

It’s early and I need coffee and I don’t want to think too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> I hear you. This month has been looooon and expensive but December is looking up so I’m going to bran a few of these I think.
> 
> What is the mix %? This 10ml one shot makes 60ml?
> 
> It’s early and I need coffee and I don’t want to think too much.


Dead straight forward. 10ml makes 60, shake and vape, or torture yourself for a 7 to 14 day steep to see if it gets infinitely better. Want to test either way, may be a good way of getting some tobacco fast if the need arises.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Dead straight forward. 10ml makes 60, shake and vape, or torture yourself for a 7 to 14 day steep to see if it gets infinitely better. Want to test either way, may be a good way of getting some tobacco fast if the need arises.


I see it says SNV but better after a steep. 

So keen to hear your thoughts when you do test it and also want to know if it’s a coil gunker like Cardinal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Tomorrow is mixing afternoon, but then the steep has to do its magic as well.


Did you mix?

If you did I know you tested it already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

also keen to hear what you think @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Did you mix?
> 
> If you did I know you tested it already


I mixed, but I didn’t taste, smells good, going for great tomorrow! I decided to give it a night of getting to know each other in the bottle, but it’s actually mostly due to realizing at no 99 that not having wicked anything to taste it in was a fatal mistake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> I mixed, but I didn’t taste, smells good, going for great tomorrow! I decided to give it a night of getting to know each other in the bottle, but it’s actually mostly due to realizing at no 99 that not having wicked anything to taste it in was a fatal mistake.


Oh bugger. 

At least it smells good!! Step in the right direction!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Oh bugger.
> 
> At least it smells good!! Step in the right direction!!


First taste test on the Tobacco Bastards one shot coffee variant, no Yokohama taste so great news for me!  Getting a medium coffee taste that is very nice, I think it may well come to its full potential after another 7 to 14 days. Can’t wait to try the other flavours now if this is anything to go by. Cannot wait for the nightly test now to see how it progresses, this was after all after only 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> First taste test on the Tobacco Bastards one shot coffee variant, no Yokohama taste so great news for me!  Getting a medium coffee taste that is very nice, I think it may well come to its full potential after another 7 to 14 days. Can’t wait to try the other flavours now if this is anything to go by. Cannot wait for the nightly test now to see how it progresses, this was after all after only 24 hours.


Yokohama free is always a win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @Room Fogger - am keen to hear how the coffee one develops over time.

Has anyone tried the mint one yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

@BigGuy could you confirm somehow if there is any nut concentrate in these at all? Acytel pyrazine as well I avoid due to my severe nut allergy. 

So keen to try these but not keen on reacting to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Paul33 said:


> @BigGuy could you confirm somehow if there is any nut concentrate in these at all? Acytel pyrazine as well I avoid due to my severe nut allergy.
> 
> So keen to try these but not keen on reacting to them.



Paul I will find out and get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Sir Vape said:


> Paul I will find out and get back to you.


Thank you so much. I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> First taste test on the Tobacco Bastards one shot coffee variant, no Yokohama taste so great news for me!  Getting a medium coffee taste that is very nice, I think it may well come to its full potential after another 7 to 14 days. Can’t wait to try the other flavours now if this is anything to go by. Cannot wait for the nightly test now to see how it progresses, this was after all after only 24 hours.


How’s it tasting a few days later @Room Fogger?


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> How’s it tasting a few days later @Room Fogger?


It’s still steeping, wil only try again tomottow night. The anticipation is eating me,

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Got my no 13 thank you @Sir Vape now for the mix and wait part.Think I am going to put it in the cupboard and forget about it for at least two weeks even if they say Shake and Vape.I can tell you one thing it smells *AMAZING.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 152039
> Got my no 13 thank you @Sir Vape now for the mix and wait part.Think I am going to put it in the cupboard and forget about it for at least two weeks even if they say Shake and Vape.I can tell you one thing it smells *AMAZING.*


So jealous. 

I’m going to only get to order mine next week and then mix next weekend 

Hopefully

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Paul33 said:


> So jealous.
> 
> I’m going to only get to order mine next week and then mix next weekend
> 
> Hopefully


And then you must still let it steep mine is mixed now I must just wait and leave it alone and that is not going to be easy. I wanted to take a puff when I mixed it man it smells lekker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

MrGSmokeFree said:


> And then you must still let it steep mine is mixed now I must just wait and leave it alone and that is not going to be easy. I wanted to take a puff when I mixed it man it smells lekker.


Ooooohhhhh I hate the steep

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Paul33 @MrGSmokeFree @Silver , Sunday night taste test completed on the coffee one. Getting a decent coffee flavour that is really smooth with just a hint of sweetness happily cohabiting with a good tobacco taste.    Man, can’t wait for next weekend to see what the end result is going to be. Will I be trying any of the others, for bloody sure.

This is really a good smooth juice with a great taste, and it just keeps on getting better with a slightly longer steep. Cannot wait to get some of the others now, mint next and then the bourbon, or both budget permitting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 @MrGSmokeFree @Silver , Sunday night taste test completed on the coffee one. Getting a decent coffee flavour that is really smooth with just a hint of sweetness happily cohabiting with a good tobacco taste.    Man, can’t wait for next weekend to see what the end result is going to be. Will I be trying any of the others, for bloody sure.
> 
> This is really a good smooth juice with a great taste, and it just keeps on getting better with a slightly longer steep. Cannot wait to get some of the others now, mint next and then the bourbon, or both budget permitting.


Ah @Room Fogger youre a  for the feedback!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate it.


@Sir Vape woth Black Friday and cyber Monday behind I just wanted to remind you to please try find out if these are acetyl pyrazine and nit(any nut at all) free please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

